# 7/28/2005



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Anyone going out Fishing today and if so where. Kinda tired of going out on the boat. Need to wet some lines from the beach. I know high tide is at 220 today. So I figure I'll head out around noon. Just need a good spot to hit


----------

